

Largest VM in the Cloud - numo16
http://azure.microsoft.com/blog/2015/01/08/largest-vm-in-the-cloud/

======
Someone1234
$7,180/month, $86,160/year. That's a pretty penny.

~~~
derefr
That VM nearly costs one whole engineer!

~~~
walterbell
Or several baremetal servers, amortized over 3 years.

~~~
forrestthewoods
People seem to forget that EC2 stands for Elastic Cloud Compute. Emphasis on
elastic. If you you use the Elastic Cloud Compute in a non-elastic manner then
you're doing it wrong. If you need dedicated hardware then there are many
services that specialize in precisely that.

(Yes I know this is Azure not EC2. The point remains.)

~~~
nirvdrum
I think that ship has sailed. Even Amazon offers heavy reserved instances,
which are expected to be on 24/7 (you pay for every hour in the month even if
you're not running a machine).

~~~
bdcravens
Yes, but occasionally they will retire instances, and notify you. If you don't
spin it up as another instance, well, sucks to be you when it disappears.
Actually pretty simple, but you can't just set it and forget it; you have to
be prepared for some degree of elasticity.

Also note that reserved instances don't require you to pay for 24 hours X 30
days. It just gives you the right to pay a lower rate for the capacity you've
reserved.

~~~
jwilliams
True, although they used to in specific cases - the AWS "heavy utilization"
reservations would be charged if you had the server running or not.

